# Now you know



## jowwy (1 Aug 2011)

For those of you that didn' know, i'm the one that the granny gear was invented for. I am so crap at climbing its unbelievable, shocking even. but i am new to this game so i should be forgiven for using granny gear, for at least the first few months anyway

and the hills and roads in the valleys of south wales are quite steep.

Hope i'm Forgiven, for now.


----------



## Red Light (1 Aug 2011)

Look on the bright side, its one gear up from the 24" gear (aka 2 feet)


----------



## rowan 46 (2 Aug 2011)

jowwy said:


> For those of you that didn' know, i'm the one that the granny gear was invented for. I am so crap at climbing its unbelievable, shocking even. but i am new to this game so i should be forgiven for using granny gear, for at least the first few months anyway
> 
> and the hills and roads in the valleys of south wales are quite steep.
> 
> Hope i'm Forgiven, for now.



Actually you are quite wrong granny gear is only the cyclists nom de plume for it. Its official designation is Rowan gear named after me actually As I am the prime user for it. Seriously the important thing is you're a cyclist now, as your fitness improves you will need granny gear less and less and it is important not to overload the knees By the time I have reached 3/4 of the way up mucklow hill in brum I am in granny gear, sometimes it's appropriate. I use it and I don't care who knows


----------



## gavroche (2 Aug 2011)

Let's relate it to driving a car. When starting up a hill, you have to use 1st gear don't you? So that's your granny gear. It is there for a purpose otherwise why have it?
When I pass cyclists up a hill in my car, I always have a quick look to see what gear they are in. 
More often than not, granny gear is the one in motion!
Of course, it is all relative to the steepness of the gradient.


----------

